# Heaviest non metal rock band of arabic world and muslim world ???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Iheeard doom and sluddge ibands have a seen in saudi arasbia and arabic, what is the utter most heaviest spooky est band the would make early swans look like a joke.

So im looking for a force majeur sluddge rock noise-rock band of saudi arabia amps in the red to 11, something surrealist, name band that would appeal to me, slow pace sludge repetitive crushing bass heavy, no compromized in brutality level.

So arabic world muslim world amazed me , what are your heavy wheight band in sludgerock departement, something akin to melvins but more metallic , something like Gore from netherlands, i whant to hear this?

So who can help me out find something ?, i dont care the language barrier..

i want to hear barbaric sludge done in saudi arabia, 

Deprofundis salute all hiis friends on talk classical, around the world and isaid around the world on all continents.Peace 

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Try this:


----------

